# Any early morning rides (Thurs) - Newtown/Yardley, PA or Washington's Crossing Area?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

I will be in Newtown, PA this week for work and able to bring my bike. I have road the area alone but it would be great if I could meet up with a group ride that leaves early in the area on Thursday morning? 

I have no issues driving to Washington's Crossing / Lambertville if ride starts early enough (so I can be back by 8:00 AM) but leaving from Newtown / Yardley would be ideal. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

